# Labor Day fishing



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I've got a friend coming down from Tennessee that's never caught a redfish. We plan on fishing the north lagoon Saturday with a probable lunch at JB's. Possibly fishing Sunday morning as well. I know it will be a madhouse, but anyone else getting out?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No way Jose!
You're a brave soul phish.
Memorial Day weekend, Fourth of July,
Lobster mini-Season, Labor Day weekend
The only way I'm going near a boat ramp is if it's life or death...

                     [smiley=moon.gif] [smiley=moon.gif] [smiley=moon.gif] [smiley=moon.gif] [smiley=moon.gif]
Or maybe to videotape the insanity... 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FshOpPqj88[/media]


----------

